# Talk about a sore looser...



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you prove anything?


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know if anything can be stone proof.
Wouldn't they be able to at least issue the 'culprits' with a verbal warning?


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Is this the PCAQ State Champs at Theodore?
Get them to talk to Sasha McLennan, Darren Gillat, Mel Youles or someone else from the Zone 9 organising team. They're all strong minded people and will definately sort it out. Trust me, it won't be a verbal warning that the culprits get, it'll be a verbal bashing. If they go through them, it'll be in very safe hands.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for that ellygraceee. I'll let them know who to talk to in case anything might escalate from what's happened.
I'm just shocked that someone would do that to anyone at all, let alone a little kid.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe some of you remember this from a few years back. I watched Jen grow up and have been a long time friend of her parents. 
University of Wyoming


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Maybe some of you remember this from a few years back. I watched Jen grow up and have been a long time friend of her parents.
> University of Wyoming


 
Did you talk with her after this happened? It's a very sad story, but how was she able to leave her dying horse to go ride another horse? I would not have been able to leave my horse to die just to compete. I'm sure there were probably other people with the dying Pickle, but it just seems so heartless to leave him when he's suffering... I guess she was very competitive though. 

OP: How was this threat made? Verbally directly to the daughter?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Pickles was dead within seconds of dropping. Her dad was there to saddle Rusty. This is something that still weighs horrible on Jen. They spent a lot of money trying to find out what happened to her beloved Pickle and could have spent thousands more. The vet does believe foal play was involved but no way to ever prove it...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So very sad!

She must be a very strong young lady. Good for her for not just giving up when such a tragic thing happened to her.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Amir said:


> Thanks for that ellygraceee. I'll let them know who to talk to in case anything might escalate from what's happened.
> I'm just shocked that someone would do that to anyone at all, let alone a little kid.


It's quite disgusting really. I mean, it's 11 year olds at pony club for gods sake, not the Olympics or WEG (not saying that it's acceptable then either). 
If your friends don't want to go see Sasha, Darren or Melville then they could also go through their Zone Manager or even see Heather Davison (steward), Lyn Coombes (she's State Chief instructor) or Melinda Hughes (if she's there). 

And wow, I feel so sorry for the other girl! Poor horse =[


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> The vet does believe foal play was involved but no way to ever prove it...


K so I spend more time with horses on the brain than most other things when I am typing in a hurry. The above should have read "foul" play not "foal" :shock:


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Sad thread, but I have to admit that the vet suspecting foal play did make me chuckle..


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

??? Who would do that? I went to a comp once and won. The person that came second was really nice... but her mother had a go at her for not winning and that it was a waste of money :s


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

its really pathetic the way some people act. Nothing else has happened to them with their pony but apparently someone eleses horse was phsyically beaten and vets think it was a man that did it.
If i go to states next year im hiring my friend as a horse body guard.
I told them to talk to any zone reps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, that has been a fairly common occurance for many, many years. 

Back in the 70's, my Dad was training/showing for some folks up in Kansas that owned an Appaloosa ranch. They had some of the best stock and they often travelled with multiple world and national champion horses. My Dad came to the stable late one night just to check on things and found 3 guys at American Quest's stall and they were charging the bars and poking sticks into the stall to instigate him. AQ was a very spoiled and vicious stallion to begin with so by the time my Dad showed up, he was running circles in the stall and charging and trying to bite the guys through the bars. 2 of them ran off and the other managed to get his *** kicked but all 3 got arrested before it was all said and done. After that, any show they would go to, the owner would call ahead and have private security meet them at the gate to the showgrounds and all of his horses were under armed guard 24/7 while at the show.

Then, of course, there was the girl within the last few months that had her champion barrel horse stolen from the rodeo grounds and when they found it, it had been beaten and tortured nearly to the point of death.

Most folks anymore will either get an extra stall beside their horse's (if they are only showing 1 or 2) and sleep there or use a portable closed circuit camera in the stall. Even with that, though, you would have to stay awake and watch all night long.

It is such a horrible thing that people are so desperate to win that, instead of bettering themselves and their horses through work and training, they resort to cheating and sabotage.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

But Smrobs, cheating and sabotage is just SO much easier :roll:

It just baffles me that these people all call themselves horse lovers and they would resort to hurting the animal they claim to love so much just so they can look good for an effing ribbon and bragging rights for the next year. Or even for the next few weeks until the next show where they just do it all again.
Seriously, if you want to be the best, WORK FOR IT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE. Sorry, kinda starting to rant there...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Amir said:


> Wouldn't they be able to at least issue the 'culprits' with a verbal warning?


I don't think so unless you have the proof. Or the witness. But I agree, it's awfully sick! :evil:


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

The threats don't compare to what happened to someone elses horse.
My friends sent me a text letting me know their pony was fine, but someone elses horse was beaten by someone that had it in for them. They don't know who the horse belonged to.
It is disgusting that people act like this. I really hope that whoever was responsible for this gets whats coming to them.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It's horrible that this is what the sport is turning into. That's exactly why I got fed up and quit showing years ago on the bigger levels. I'll stick to my happy little schooling shows, thank you very much. There's still more than enough bitter snarky moms and fellow riders there, but at least they're in better balance with the ones who just want to have fun. They may moan and gripe behind your back, but at least it doesn't turn life threatening at that level. It's terrible that a child should have to be worried about her pony's safety in order to compete.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I think they're lucky that nothing else happened.
They're also lucky their stepdad was willing to for go sleep for almost a week and stayed up with the horses in the stables.
It's a good thing that next year states is close to home so we won't have to be away for a long time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing's for sure, if I ever decide to show, even if I don't have a chance of placing, I will be setting up a cot and sleeping in my horse's stall. Too darn many sick people in the world.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I want to take my horse to a couple state competitions next year before I get too old for it in pony club and even though we're not the type that beats everyone all the time so realistically we're not going to be considered a 'threat', I'm still staying with my horse 24/7 because people are twisted.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I know realistically it's hard to do, but they really should have better security at bigger events like that. We've all seen this sort of thing pop up again and again, I would NOT want to run an event where my competitors were afraid for their animals' safety, or their own. They should have barn hours, and passes for anyone coming or going, so security could keep tabs. But I guess if things are going to happen, they'll find a way, security or not. It's just a shame that some people are so competitive that they'll do anything for a win. Same is true in all sports these days. Gee, remember when sports were for fun? (I better hush, I'm showing my age. )


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know what the stabling conditions were like this year, but last year they were metal yards out in the open in the middle of the racetrack in field. It's not always possible to have actual stables or barn type areas for 200+ horses which is a shame because having areas you're only allowed in at certain times could really help against things like this.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, it's okay Apachie. I'm not that old and I remember when sports were fun. I remember going to ropings and rodeos and some of the smaller AQHA shows and everyone there was so nice. Everyone looked out for everyone else and you didn't have to worry. It was like a small community and if someone noticed something off about a horse, even a droopy head or a glassy eye, they would hunt up the owner or trainer and say "Hey, I think there might be something wrong with your horse in stall 45, he looks pretty droopy". Then, they would check in with you later just to see if all was well.

Or ropings where folks would willingly loan your their prize head horse if yours pulled a shoe or dinged a leg. They didn't care that it was between you and them in the short go, they enjoyed the _competition_, not the win.

Whatever happened to that? :sad:


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no idea what happened to that, but I miss it. I remember when competitions were like that and I'm only 22! Unfortunately I only got to compete a small handful of times when things were good. Now everyone is to cliquey in the age groups and overly competative.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

"All good things will be ruined with time". Isn't that some bizarre off-shoot of Murphy's law? lol


----------

